# CCI 17 HMR



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a little question. I was in the local gun barn and noticed I belive were CCI 17 HMR loaded in FMJs, but in my excitement didnt notice what grain they were can anyone tell me and who makes the bullets for them... thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

20g bullets, bullet manufacturer is unknown.

xdeano


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Hornandy makes all the bullets and brass for the 17 HMR regardless of manufacture brand. Only thing different is tip color, quality control of powder and brass stamping.


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

cwoparson,

Do you know if Hornady offers those solids on request? I just want the bullets. Thanks for your responce guys. Hell I guess I could call em....


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

RedRabitt, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. As far as I know the 25 grain V-max and Hollow Point is the smallest .17 caliber offering from Hornady.


----------

